# Moss the Pot Smoker



## taddy1340

What an idiot! He admits to smoking pot...once in a blue moon. Here is the article. I bet the Vikes are glad to be rid of him. An absolute PR nightmare...maybe he is jealous of T.O. garnering all the headlines...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2137525


----------



## north14

Moss and T.O., great role models for our kids. :eyeroll: With any luck at all, both will have season ending injuries the first game. Then the fans won't have to put up with their attitudes all year long. uke:


----------



## jamartinmg2

I hope the NFL, at the very least, tests him. If he tests positive he and Ontarrio Smith can enjoy some time off together smoking dope and talking about their football exploits. :roll:


----------



## woodpecker

123


----------



## north14

Thank God the Vikings had sense enough to get rid of this freak! :beer:


----------



## dosch

Posted: Fri Aug 19, 2005 8:09 am Post subject:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Moss and T.O., great role models for our kids. With any luck at all, both will have season ending injuries the first game. Then the fans won't have to put up with their attitudes all year long. "

At least he didn't say he wanted someone to get hurt.IDIOT


----------



## apeterson

what a dumb a$$!


----------



## Madison

This is no surprise...

He has been an smoker since his college dayz.. This is the reason why florida state never recruited him, and he ended playing at Marshall.

Also, this is another reason he was a late first rounder in the draft back in 1998, and Vikes took a chance and drafted him (best thing Denny ever did).....

Going public with his comment was definately not a wise decision...I wander if they even test proffesional athletes for pot, otherwise there would be no NBA...


----------



## jamartinmg2

dosch said:


> Posted: Fri Aug 19, 2005 8:09 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "Moss and T.O., great role models for our kids. With any luck at all, both will have season ending injuries the first game. Then the fans won't have to put up with their attitudes all year long. "
> 
> At least he didn't say he wanted someone to get hurt.IDIOT


Oh com'mon! He doesn't want to have the kids follow in his footsteps! Read for yourself. He is nothing but an upstanding citizen... right?
:lol: 
"But, you know, I don't want any kids, you know, watching this taking a lesson from me as far as `Well, Randy Moss used it, so I'm going to use it.' I don't want that to get across. Like I say ... I have used (marijuana) in the past. And every blue moon or every once in a while I might.''


----------



## north14

Jeez, sorry dosch, guess there are still some Moss and T.O. fans out there. I really don't want to see either of these two guys get hurt, I just wish they could keep their mouths shut and play the game. Both have been given an unbelievable amount of God given talent to play football but they both act like the whole world owes them something. Maybe its just me but is'nt anyone else tired of watching these two guys on ESPN every time you turn it on. One negative thing after another. For the fans sake, play the game and act like the pros they are supposed to be. As for calling me an idiot, that's ok, I've been called worse, just ask Woodpecker or Buckseye. They both know I'm worse than an idiot.


----------



## woodpecker

123


----------



## taddy1340

Now even more...Former Vikes running back Robert Smith admits to smoking pot...as a player and to this day. They can do what they want, but these guys shouldn't be making this public. Whether you like it or not, once you become a pro athlete, you accept the fact that kids will look up to you.

I always liked Smith too... :eyeroll:


----------



## muskat

Doesnt surprise me about Robert Smith, he always looked like he was a blazer.

As far as Moss, how dumb can someone be. He makes a comment that he doesnt want kids to follow in his footsteps by doing drugs.......he knows kids look up to him. He should keep his personal life to himself.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

woodpecker said:


> My understanding is they only test for pot once a year and that is when they enter training camp. The rest of the random tests do not include pot. At least that was the report on wday this morning.


Wizzanater !!!!!! :stirpot:


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

I still like him better then T.O. :idiot:


----------



## Bore.224

Guys like T. Owens are a cancer to any team. You cant count on em, any team would be better off taking the money they waist on guys like him an get three hard working players.


----------

